

LA Dodgers Technology Accelerator ($120,000 for 6% equity) - notsony
http://www.dodgersaccelerator.com/

======
earless1
At AWS Re:Invent last year someone from the MLB gave a great presentation[1]
on technology usage in baseball and its benefits. It really opened up my eyes
to a whole segment that I had never really considered.

[1] - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=847HY-
JATrs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=847HY-JATrs)

